# Hocking River Unique Catch!! (First Time Catch)



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I was fishing in the mouth of a little feeder creek connected to the Hocking River SLAYING large crappie.The water had a slight stain from previous rain with about 5 inches of visibility.When all of a sudden my fish Ohio black crappie had an interesting host. Has anyone else ever caught or seen a lamprey on their fish in the Hocking River? This is a first for me and thought I would share.. After my research determined it as a Silver Lamprey a native fish in Ohio I was surprised.!!! Enjoy the video and the awesome parasitic hitch hiker!!! Awesome stuff! Subscribe to my channel for more South East Ohio reports and other tip videos!! TIGHT LINES!!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Congrats!!!In my 25 years fishing the Hocking Ive never heard of let alone seen one in there..


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

RiverWader said:


> Congrats!!!In my 25 years fishing the Hocking Ive never heard of let alone seen one in there..


I had to edit out some foul language of course..=] a little too excited to see a new species


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Is there a thumbs down button. Why are you blowing up spots that could be fished out in a few hours?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Is there a thumbs down button. Why are you blowing up spots that could be fished out in a few hours?


Make sure to like and subscribe.....


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I agree with Flathead that is why I don't put up reports anymore. You will likely see the low lifers wiping them out although you meant no harm.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Just because some of You wouldnt post Your spots dosnt mean You should knock him for posting his that is what this site is all about,sharing info with others!!!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I dont know this guy, but if he isnt C&R he may be wiping out the spot too. Come back and get 30 more tomorrow. I'm just saying. Plus it's a river, feeder creek isnt mentioned and who knows, fish can move right?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Shoulda killed the lamprey.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

matticito said:


> I dont know this guy, but if he isnt C&R he may be wiping out the spot too. Come back and get 30 more tomorrow. I'm just saying. Plus it's a river, feeder creek isnt mentioned and who knows, fish can move right?


most definitely a creek that the fish migrate through when the river is up..I am strictly catching and release..that is the name of my channel after all lol


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> Shoulda killed the lamprey.


the silver lamprey is a native species in ohio..well this species, in particular, is a Silver Lamprey just none have been recorded exactly where I caught this one..But we did keep it for study in my classroom!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

RiverWader said:


> Just because some of You wouldnt post Your spots dosnt mean You should knock him for posting his that is what this site is all about,sharing info with others!!!


I knew I would catch some slack but my job is to make sure people learn new techniques and new areas to fish when their rivers or lakes are blown up.. I do a lot of creek and small stream fishing.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Make sure to like and subscribe.....


If you like my content heck yea!!! I like to make stuff people will enjoy and provoke them into maybe a different style of fishing!!..=]


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Flathead76 said:


> Is there a thumbs down button. Why are you blowing up spots that could be fished out in a few hours?


This spot specifically is a location where fish come up from the river. My footprint is the only one I see in this area... I am pretty sure it is safe.. I catchnrelease always! Unless I catch stocked trout for friends to eat.


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

I did have a lamprey on a carp I caught out of a discharge out of the Ohio a few years back.


----------

